# S-Voice turning on while charging?!



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

For the last few days I'll plug the phone to charge overnight and 10-15 seconds later I hear S-Voice turn on?! Has this happened to anyone else? My phone is completely stock, not rooted with some bloatware disabled.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

It's probably set to open dock mode when plugged in

The Galaxy


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nope but today while driving home I heard it turn on, thought nothing of it because I had the music blasting so thought maybe it picked up some vocals and thought it was me. Then got multiple text messages and each time a text came in S-Voice turned on. So I turned off the Wake On Screen Lock function and see how that goes. Maybe she is feeling neglected because i only ask her the same things like "Whats the weather like in..." or "Turn off wifi" lol.


----------

